# Finally Retired



## Popurhedoff

Good day,

I finally retired after 32 years of service, I have enjoyed all my time in the Air side of life and finished off with a great tour with 427 SOAS and a great tour in Afghanistan.  As I miss the commradarie of the military, I reflect back at all the good times, I had a great time, met a lot of great people and done a lot of things I would not have normally had the opportunity to do.

I took a 19 day release, and the day after I retired I jumped on a flight to Afghanistan.  I have been working the last 8 months as a PSD, Security manager and a Risk Management Consultant in Kabul.  For all the people here that i know, I wish you all the best with your careers.

Yes Good2golf, I am still alive and kicking.

Cheers
Pat  aka Pops


----------



## VanIslandNWThopefull

Congrats! thanks for your service.  I hope you enjoy your retirement to it's fullest! Best of luck ;D


----------



## navymich

Wow!  Been forever since I've seen that name on here!

Congrats on the retirement and the new job.  Stay safe and have fun.   

Mich


----------



## Strike

Pat - Good on ya!  Glad to see you're getting a chance to do more of what you love!

CS


----------



## Popurhedoff

airmich said:
			
		

> Wow!  Been forever since I've seen that name on here!
> 
> Congrats on the retirement and the new job.  Stay safe and have fun.
> 
> Mich



Hiya Mich,

How are you doing, long time since I was last on, I hope all is well.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## PuckChaser

Thanks for your service, enjoy your retirement, even if you did decide to retire to Kabul...  >


----------



## Popurhedoff

Thanks all,

As part of my job, I am also training the guards and mentoring the Officer's and NCO's of the AFghanistan Public Protection Force.  I see quite a few Canadian Military come into our compound and get a chance to chat with them.  We have one of the best Messes in the city as well as a geat gym,  the guys have figured out a good thing and can they eat... unfortunitly it is a Pork Free Zone.

Cheers 
Pat


----------



## PuckChaser

You're not at my camp then, we have bacon every morning, and the DFAC has finally figured out how to cook it too!


----------



## eurowing

Pat, congratulations on your retirement.  If you get to the wet coast sometime, come look me up.  I'm looking at heading back to the sandbox as well.  Same job, same place, working for the Men from down under.

Keep your powder dry!

Bruce


----------



## Popurhedoff

eurowing said:
			
		

> Pat, congratulations on your retirement.  If you get to the wet coast sometime, come look me up.  I'm looking at heading back to the sandbox as well.  Same job, same place, working for the Men from down under.
> 
> Keep your powder dry!
> 
> Bruce



Hello Bruce you old Pirate....arrrrg!!!

Good to hear from you again,  are you taking a break from the sandbox for abit?  if I get a chance to come down from Kabul I will look you up.  Take care my friend...btw both coasts are wet.... you meant the "Left Coast"

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Strike

eurowing said:
			
		

> Pat, congratulations on your retirement.  If you get to the wet coast sometime, come look me up.  I'm looking at heading back to the sandbox as well.  Same job, same place, working for the Men from down under.
> 
> Keep your powder dry!
> 
> Bruce



This thread is like a 427 reunion!


----------



## Popurhedoff

Strike said:
			
		

> This thread is like a 427 reunion!



Hiya Strike, how are you doing?  How is Edmonton these days?  I hope all is well with you.  Dam straight... Once a Lion, always a Lion.  I still have to have my "Depart with Dignity" when I come home for my vacation. I will drop by the unit and say hello to everyone... and of course to catch up on any juicy gossip.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## eurowing

Looks like I will head back to the litterbox if they will have me and I am already on contract as a spare.  We'll see how it all plays out.  Keep in touch old feller!


----------



## Good2Golf

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I finally retired after 32 years of service, I have enjoyed all my time in the Air side of life and finished off with a great tour with 427 SOAS and a great tour in Afghanistan.  As I miss the commradarie of the military, I reflect back at all the good times, I had a great time, met a lot of great people and done a lot of things I would not have normally had the opportunity to do.
> 
> I took a 19 day release, and the day after I retired I jumped on a flight to Afghanistan.  I have been working the last 8 months as a PSD, Security manager and a Risk Management Consultant in Kabul.  For all the people here that i know, I wish you all the best with your careers.
> 
> Yes Good2golf, I am still alive and kicking.
> 
> Cheers
> Pat  aka Pops



 ;D  Good to hear, Pat.


On a personal note, thank you very much for your service, and your enthusiasm and complete dedication during those years!   Never say never, and I don't doubt that our paths might cross again some day.  Until then, take care, be safe, and enjoy life!

Regards
G2G


----------



## Popurhedoff

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ;D  Good to hear, Pat.
> 
> 
> On a personal note, thank you very much for your service, and your enthusiasm and complete dedication during those years!   Never say never, and I don't doubt that our paths might cross again some day.  Until then, take care, be safe, and enjoy life!
> 
> Regards
> G2G



Thanks G2G,

It been my utmost pleasure serving the 32 years, I retired torn between the job I loved in 427 SOA and my desire to push my part time employement and career aspirations to the limit.  I retired extremely happy, physically fit with the same medical catagory as when I joined.  Now I am mentoring and training Afghan Officers, NCO's, and guards, have one of the best security assessments in Kabul.  I am proud to have met and worked with a lot of great people in the Military from all branches.  Life is good Duey, and no doubt we will cross paths again.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Popurhedoff

Here is a recent picture of me enjoying my retirement in Kabul visiting Canadian Troops:







Life is good.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Strike

So you obviously missed the GOL this year too huh?  I'm going to have to send you some pics of the reason I missed the party.


----------



## Popurhedoff

Strike said:
			
		

> So you obviously missed the GOL this year too huh?  I'm going to have to send you some pics of the reason I missed the party.



Yes I missed the GOL this year, I hope to get the next one.

Congratulations Strike on delivering the "Package" ,  I have seen your beautiful daughter on FB, glad she is now home with you.

CheersPop


----------



## Strike

Well, there's always a room for you here in Edmonton. I'm sure my other half would love to talk weapons with you and may even drag you out to the range so you can teach him a few things.


----------



## puppet73

Pat, 

 First post here, and perhaps appropriate it's to sya happy retirement to you. Finally signed up for site and saw this thread. 

By the sounds of it Retirement for you is alot like 427, shit flying at you all the time! Kinda miss that nowadays. 

 May your aim be true!

Tim


----------



## Popurhedoff

Hiya Tim,

Yes it is good, I have not looked back since my retirement.  I am keeping busy over here, been here a year and a half now as a scruffy faced civie.

Good to hear from you again.

Cheers
Pop


----------

